# Love story



## Daniel Cubley (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I am from England and currently living here in Azerbaijan. I am in a bit of a pickle and would greatly appreciate any advice or help. To cut a long story short, for a while now I have been speaking to a girl online who has recently moved to Dubai. We both have no doubt that it's the real deal and we are falling deeply in love.

She will be in Dubai for 2 years, here is not the place for her so I intend to move to her. I am a TEFL qualified English teacher who is looking for a teaching position. Many jobs I have applied for do not commence until August but I really want to be with my girl sooner.

If anyone here knows anyone who is looking for native teachers, or companies/schools that regularly offer work, I would be deeply appreciative.

Thanks in advance

Dan


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I suggest you actually meet her for a weekend first before moving out to Dubai. Sometimes reality doesn't gel with the internet.

Flights from Azerbaijan aren't that expensive, I should think. Look at Fly Dubai.

There's a big market for teachers with many new schools opening. But it's not quite the same as TEFL, I think. Anyway, August is only four months away....



Daniel Cubley said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am from England and currently living here in Azerbaijan. I am in a bit of a pickle and would greatly appreciate any advice or help. To cut a long story short, for a while now I have been speaking to a girl online who has recently moved to Dubai. We both have no doubt that it's the real deal and we are falling deeply in love.
> 
> ...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> I suggest you actually meet her for a weekend first before moving out to Dubai. Sometimes reality doesn't gel with the internet.
> 
> Flights from Azerbaijan aren't that expensive, I should think. Look at Fly Dubai.
> 
> There's a big market for teachers with many new schools opening. But it's not quite the same as TEFL, I think. Anyway, August is only four months away....


I agree with TallyHo. An internet romance can be totally different to IRL (in real life).
It can be very difficult to land a job in Dubai and a lot of red tape too. Are you really ready to uproot and leave a (I assume) good job for a stranger in another country? Meet up and see if you actually like each other. 

Are you aware that cohabiting unmarried is illegal here? There are a lot of people doing it anyway without any issues but it can be risky. 

There are plenty of threads on the forum about teaching jobs in Dubai. I think most positions require a full teaching degree though.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Talking from experience, boys?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I can only tell you that escorts online never quite match up to reality. 

Learned that the hard (and expensive) way.



IzzyBella said:


> Talking from experience, boys?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Talking from experience, boys?


Boys?  Not unless I grew a dinkle overnight...


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Have you seen the MTV show Catfish?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Boys?  Not unless I grew a dinkle overnight...


Sorry! I always think you're male and TallyHo is female!!!!!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Argh. Good god, not again :roll eyes:





IzzyBella said:


> Sorry! I always think you're male and TallyHo is female!!!!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

OP - meet your "girlfriend" first and find out if she is the "one". Fly over for a few days. It's not that expensive and it may save you a lot of heartache in the long run. None of us have any wish to be negative about your situation. If anything, we are trying to support you. Just be wary. By the way, why are you showing your location as UAE?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

the guy's asking for help getting a job, not advice on his friggin love life.

ignore the fuddy duddies Daniel - you go for it mate!!!


----------



## Daniel Cubley (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies folks. My situation is rather an unusual one here, The last company I was working for for 2 years promised a work visa, I left them because they never even applied, such is the way here! So at the moment I am without a permit, I left back to the UK before with a an expired visa which is not a problem, I just pay a fine at the airport and reapply to to enter back in, this process takes 1 month. After being here for 3 years it is now time for me to move on.

Of course one has to have some reservations about meeting in person but either way I would love to continue teaching and travelling. So if the worst case scenario is that we only stay as friends, I will still plan to stay in Dubai. 

So again, if anyone can point me in the right direction for English courses it would be appreciated, surely there is someone on here who knows of someone who hires native teachers. Thanks again.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Daniel Cubley said:


> Thanks for the replies folks. My situation is rather an unusual one here, The last company I was working for for 2 years promised a work visa, I left them because they never even applied, such is the way here! So at the moment I am without a permit, I left back to the UK before with a an expired visa which is not a problem, I just pay a fine at the airport and reapply to to enter back in, this process takes 1 month. After being here for 3 years it is now time for me to move on.
> 
> Of course one has to have some reservations about meeting in person but either way I would love to continue teaching and travelling. So if the worst case scenario is that we only stay as friends, I will still plan to stay in Dubai.
> 
> So again, if anyone can point me in the right direction for English courses it would be appreciated, surely there is someone on here who knows of someone who hires native teachers. Thanks again.


The thread name is Love Story so one could assume that the main question was regarding moving to Dubai for love.

Have you tried guardianjobs? Or Indeed.ae?


----------



## Daniel Cubley (Apr 13, 2014)

It's love story because all of this is to be with her. Yes I have tried many, waiting for replies. Like I mentioned before, the majority of positions do not start until August, so I am trying every avenue. Thanks for the post.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

August is not that long off, dude. 

Anyway, recruiting tends to move at a glacial pace in the UAE. The school year will start winding down soon. People start taking holidays in June (six weeks from now). July is Ramadan and nothing happens. The odds of you getting an offer and flying out here within a week is pretty minimal. Just be pragmatic about it. You can always take a couple short holidays to the UAE to see your girl and start networking with the prospective employers. 

Good luck. 



Daniel Cubley said:


> It's love story because all of this is to be with her. Yes I have tried many, waiting for replies. Like I mentioned before, the majority of positions do not start until August, so I am trying every avenue. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Daniel Cubley (Apr 13, 2014)

It is true, I should be patient, I don't expect to get an offer over night but no harm in trying 
With the visa issue here I cannot return without reapplying so would have to go back to the UK.

Thats why when I do leave for Dubai it will be to stay.

Thanks again Tallyho, much appreciated.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Teacher jobs are a dime a dozen here. Expect fierce competition. 
To post on a public forum declaring your love for a woman you've never met probably won't get you bonus points if someone was in the position to hire a teacher. Just some friendly advice but maybe you should consider that next time?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Teacher jobs are a dime a dozen here. Expect fierce competition.
> To post on a public forum declaring your love for a woman you've never met probably won't get you bonus points if someone was in the position to hire a teacher. Just some friendly advice but maybe you should consider that next time?


Google and Facebook can be too revealing sometimes...


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cdpsi04s9180uny/brBaFPTAsn#lh:null-IMG_36897762585091.jpeg


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Daniel Cubley said:


> It's love story because all of this is to be with her.


Heart warming. Wish you guys the very best. She's one lucky gal.


----------



## Daniel Cubley (Apr 13, 2014)

Very nice of you to say, thanks very much


----------

